# BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ | Infinity Coast Tower | 239m | 782ft | 66 fl | T/O



## diestro

BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ CITY,BRAZIL​


















the land on which to build


----------



## dnh310

Dubai style. :|


----------



## ACWB

Que vergonha :crazy2:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This belongs in Dubai along with the other masses of tacky buildings.


----------



## briker

ThatOneGuy said:


> This belongs in Dubai along with the other masses of tacky buildings.


+1


----------



## anak_mm

tallest in brazil?


----------



## dnh310

anak_mm said:


> tallest in brazil?


Yes.


----------



## diestro

but looks like somewhere in australia ... not to dubai


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## Hut_17

dnh310 said:


> Dubai style. :|


+1 :cheers:


----------



## brazilteen

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO why do my country can't build tall beatiful buildings


----------



## lucasluzmg

...this way u gonna kill me... credo.


----------



## akaFTS

The 240m are confirmed???

Also this will be finished about 2018, so just sit back and relax :lol:
News of the other horrible 200+ buildings they are trying to build in Balneario Camboriu?


----------



## dnh310

...



LRenato said:


> *66 andares 240 m .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hall de entrada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piscina aquecida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fotos:Ana Cristina Meirinho.*
> 
> 
> .


----------



## tim1807

Not really unique tower, china is full with it.


----------



## diestro

*its construction began in August 2012*



> FULL FIELD:
> 
> From the farm to the skyscrapers
> Meet Jean and Graciola Francisco, Santa Catarina builders who plan the tallest building in Brazil.
> 
> By Tatiana Bautzer
> 
> The businessman Francisco Graciola remember to this day the film salon barbershop that opened to 18 years in Blumenau, in the Vale do Itajai, Santa Catarina, to escape the harsh life in the countryside. In the rented hall thirty feet square, Graciola worked as a barber during the day and slept at night. Forty-one years after the accounts became more difficult for the owner builder FG Enterprises, headquartered in Camboriú, the largest resort in the Santa Catarina coast. Only the oldest son Jean, 32, who runs the company, knows exactly the size of the company works in the Santa Catarina coast. In time, 330,500 meters square is under construction. The successful family Graciola makes no question of discretion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graciola Francisco: 59, the founder of FG has worked in the field, was a barber and merchant;
> Jean graciola: the heir to 32 years dropped out of college administration and heads the company's expansion.
> 
> The newest goal of FG, which should earn $ 210 million this year and employs two thousand employees, is to build the tallest building in Brazil. Already approved by the city of Camboriú, known by the wall of buildings that creates a shadow over his main beach in the afternoons, the Infinity Tower Coast, 66-story, begins to be built in August. With almost 240 meters high, will have mixed use residential and commercial area with shops and services on the ground floor. Each apartment of high standard will cost $ 1.6 million. Like the other buildings in the FG, the Infinity has some touches of extravagância.Uma trademarks of the logo is featured in the building, and sculptures from dozens of meters on top of buildings, visible from miles away. The Infinity has an obelisk.
> 
> Also common in the construction of residential swimming pools with waterfalls coming into and details in gold metal. "I enjoy making beautiful things and different," says Francisco Graciola. Three of 12 children of a rice planter of the rural area of ​​Gaspar, on the outskirts of Blumenau, also decided Graciola boy who wanted to work in the city. Barber, quickly became a dealer, renting a nearby diner. In some years already owned a network of cafes and bakeries in Blumenau, and was gradually attracting the brothers to play the different businesses. He became interested in real estate investing initially for what was left of the profits of trade. The first was the experience in the construction of a "little building" four floors, with apartments for rent.
> 
> Since then, "Chico" as it is called by the officials, not left over construction. Among its projects are two hotels, the Park Hotel Fazzenda in his hometown, and German Village in Piratuba. FG, created nine years ago to build on land that had been purchased by Graciola the coast, is the third developer opened by the manager. During this period, Graciola surfed in the euphoria of Camboriú estate, near the port of Itajai. Taking the value of the land bank, focused on the construction of high standard apartments, sold to businessmen and investors from around the country "a land that was worth $ 5 million five years ago does not go for less than $ 30 million today" says Jean. The heir, who works with his father since his teens and dropped out of college of business administration, is an enthusiast of the buildings over 200 meters tall.
> 
> Beyond Infinity, FG plans another building bigger, 80-story, whose project is under development. To search for architectural solutions for these ventures, Jean and architects have been building the Panama, Dubai and several Chinese cities, famous for the world's tallest building, Burj Dubai, with 828 meters. The higher buildings require different construction techniques with deep foundations and use stronger concrete in much larger volumes. Amid expectations of an increased exposure to residential giant, Jean is starting an expansion plan in the FG. The expectation is to increase annual revenue by 35%. Until now, the management of works in the niche of high standard has been conservative: the company has low debt and does not sell nearly anything its receivables portfolio, now from $ 550 million.
> 
> The financing of customers with maturities of up to 150 months is done with own resources. As of now, plans to begin play in the biggest and most disputed property market for the middle class. Created a new brand, Neo G, to build apartments up to $ 500,000, and intends to use a little more bank credit. "Today, 90% of clients are entrepreneurs and investors, Class AA," says Jean Graciola. "We want the middle class up to 40% of the portfolio." The FG is also entering the segment of commercial real estate, seeking to profit from constructing buildings to a high standard to host the largest companies in the region. A second step will be to diversify into other geographic poles of Santa Catarina, as Joinville, and Curitiba, the capital of Parana.
> 
> SOURCE: http://www.istoedinheiro.com.br/noticias/78338_DA+ROCA+PARA+OS+ARRANHACEUS


----------



## rencharles

My God. Project will be completed in 2014 and Brazil will have its first skyscraper? mg:

Strange design, looks more like those of China residential buildings.


----------



## diestro

rencharles said:


> My God. Project will be completed in 2014 and Brazil will have its first skyscraper? mg:
> 
> Strange design, looks more like those of China residential buildings.


its first skyscraper outside their large megacities like Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Brasilia,.... the country is being decentralized in this


----------



## pablogarlib

Muito legal!


----------



## rencharles

diestro said:


> its first skyscraper outside their large megacities like Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Brasilia,.... the country is being decentralized in this


Well... Do not quite understand what you meant. But from what I could understand, here's my answer.
This guy has already answered. I had not read before... 



anak_mm said:


> tallest in brazil?





dnh310 said:


> Yes.


Anyway, to be skyscraper must have more than 200 meters. In Brazil, the tallest building is currently less than 200 meters. :nuts:


----------



## diestro

rencharles said:


> .
> Anyway, to be skyscraper must have more than 200 meters. In Brazil, the tallest building is currently less than 200 meters. :nuts:



well over 200 meters...: Lol: Latinos in the forums say that a skyscraper is just over 175 meters


----------



## Kato

^^170 meters! The building is the "Mirante do vale"








http://brazilcon.blogspot.com/2011/05/os-predios-mais-altos-da-america-do-sul.html


----------



## Jim856796

How is a 240-metre tower proposed for a completely unknown town in Brazil? If there was a tower of that height in Brazil, it would be restricted to Sao Paulo. Its height needs to be cut down.


----------



## F€L¡P€_CTBA

^^Balneário Camboriú has the economy based in tourism.

Like Miami in USA

São Paulo can't have a tall building because the airports are in the middle of the city


----------



## maguha1

Jim856796 said:


> How is a 240-metre tower proposed for a completely unknown town in Brazil? If there was a tower of that height in Brazil, it would be restricted to Sao Paulo. Its height needs to be cut down.


Balneário Camboriú is not an unknown town. This is like the Panama or Miami of Brazil, many tourists stay there. And the city is alredy known in Brazil of it's tall buildings, even if the are not skyscrapers.


----------



## maguha1

diestro said:


> BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ CITY,BRAZIL​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the land on which to build


The location is not in this area. It will be build in the neighborhood of Barra Norte (north). And this area where the photo appears is the in oposite part of that neighborhood (south).


----------



## italiano_pellicano

the position ?


----------



## Manitopiaaa

The building isn't the greatest but Brazil isn't used to buildings of that height. Quality always comes after quantity when it comes to architecture in developing countries. You'll get the ugliest buildings imaginable and as time rolls on the designs will get better. I see this as a positive development actually


----------



## diestro

maguha1 said:


> The location is not in this area. It will be build in the neighborhood of Barra Norte (north). And this area where the photo appears is the in oposite part of that neighborhood (south).


those photos are not mine ... Tell it to whom I take a forumer in brazil:lol: is your courtesy


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Pretty nice. Looks like a Dubai tower.


----------



## Marcio Staffa

I think it was posted

Wrong, not 250m, 228m is correct without the antenna.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1487122


----------



## FAAN

^^Sorry, for the my mistake.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

*Update*

According to forumer paulomauro the site is ready for the foundations to begin in august.



paulomauro said:


> tirei essas fotos do terreno hj.. parece que tudo já foi demolido e em agosto sera iniciada a fundação.. o terreno é incrivelmente grande, ocupa uma quadra inteira e digamos.. "engloba" uma rua! rsrsr


----------



## gabjp

maybe after this São Paulo may finally get ashamed of not having the tallests building in Brazil and start building skyscrapers...they should've done a long time ago, and not all of São Paulo is near Congonhas Airport but all of it is under some irrational height restriction.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

*Infinity Coast Show Room*:









*Credits: Barriga-Verde*

*Model Apartament:*









.








.








.








.









*More images:*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.298393600238832.70426.152744788137048&type=1


----------



## FloripaNation

*U/C *



paulomauro said:


> Como prometido..
> As obras começaram, estao na fundação, o tapume ta bem alto e foi bem dificil conseguir umas fotos, tirei de um buraqinho qe tinha no muro, e subi em outro muro pra tirar uma foto por cima haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## missioneiro

This building is U/C, should be moved to the right forum


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

*Sharon Stone as new poster girl: *


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

missioneiro said:


> This building is U/C, should be moved to the right forum


Not yet. The status is correct, as you can see on the pics there is no sign of construction, just the site-preparation.


----------



## tita01

soon! tallest building in brazil?


----------



## zwamborn

2018-09-30 by jhef123


----------



## missioneiro

Wow, Topped Out! Largest Skyscraper in Brazil for some months until Infinity Coast


----------



## GS 100

Update:



jhef123 said:


>


----------



## GS 100

Updates 20/12



jhef123 said:


> Último dia de obras em 2018, logo mais sai o vídeo.


----------



## Tupac96

*07/02/19*










Posted by jhef123 in the local thread


----------



## zwamborn

2019-03-04 by jhef123


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## Fabricio JF

Completed in December.









https://www.archdaily.com.br/br/930...ial-do-pais-e-concluido-em-balneario-camboriu
https://g1.globo.com/sc/santa-catar...sil-e-entregue-em-balneario-camboriu-sc.ghtml
https://www.gazetadopovo.com.br/hau...residencial-pais-entregue-balneario-camboriu/



> *Over 234 Meters Tall, Highest Building in Brazil Inaugurated in Santa Catarina State*
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - In all, there are 66 floors, and 115 luxury apartments, ranging from 155 to 600 square meters in area, costing on average no less than R$5 million (US$1.25 million).
> 
> To get an idea of the size of the skyscraper, the Eiffel Tower in Paris is 300 meters tall and the Statue of Liberty in New York is 93. It is tall even by Balneário Camboriú standards, a city known for clustering the tallest skyscrapers in Brazil. [...]
> https://riotimesonline.com/brazil-n...g-in-brazil-is-inaugurated-in-santa-catarina/


Can move to DN Archives.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

Libert negócios















NSC total


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 20:*
DJI_0937 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0952 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------

